# lead shot



## goosebuster_a1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Can a person still buy lead bb shot? If so, where. THANKS.


----------



## espistev (Mar 27, 2007)

Go to www.percisionreloading.com

Thry have the BB shot $39.99 for 25lbs $10.00 for shipping.

good luck.


----------

